# Favourite luthier in Vancouver



## Vancouveralex (Jan 23, 2018)

Looking for some recommendations for a luthier in the Vancouver area. Considering purchasing an older Martin that needs some work. Neck reset, bridge and bridge plate repairs, crack repairs.

Shuriya? Nicole Alosinac? Coloma?

Does one specialize in Martin's more than another? 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Email Martin Co. directly and ask for recommendations from them for Luthiers that work on Martins in Vancouver.


----------



## Vancouveralex (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks Doug! Definately know of the recommended luthiers Martin suggests  

Curious if anyone has had some personal experience with them in the past. 

Much appreciated


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well I can tell you that Nichole has worked on my guitars for years and a few friends and has been involved in many famous guitarists repairs and up keep ( Randy Bachman ) frankly there is no one better as far as I am concerned.
Repair gallery 1 for Nicole Alosinac Luthiery - Guitar Repair, Violin Restoration (Vancouver)
And all of the guitars she has done have all still been the best guitars I have owned and played and her work just can't be beaten not that the others out there are not good just she shines just that much more and when she talks to you she studies what you say and some how she gets just how you want to sound like and play like.
She will always be my number one go to.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Look up coloma guitars.


----------



## guitjopicka (Oct 23, 2011)

Misha Udovenko would be a good person to check out. I’ve never had him restore anything but have seen what he’s had on the bench and all his work for me in the past has been too notch.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Paul Iverson out of Tom Lee (North Van) comes highly recommended. He does a lot of warranty work for Blue Dog guitars. But he's so busy he isn't taking on any major jobs. He has recommended Dave Reimer for work on my early 70s Martin (neck reset). Dave has a shop in North Van and also works out of the downtown Tom Lee store.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I know Paul and he is a great guy and his work is up to par and he has done a lot of work for Jenn and her shop.


----------

